# Enduro-Touren rund um Freiburg



## DHSean (31. Oktober 2011)

hallo zusammen,

hier können sich alle melden die rund um freiburg, von kandel bis blauen, lust auf kleinere und größere enduro touren haben. vielleicht gibts hier auch leute die sich in den vogesen besser auskennen - auch die würden mich persönlich reizen.

ich fang einfach mal an:

heute (montag) und/oder morgen jemand dabei auf ner runde? gibts tourenvorschläge? 

-waldsee-kybfelsen-rappeneck-schauinsland-kamelberg-litteweiler
-schlossberg-kandelhöhenweg-rosskopf-flaunser-kandel-präsithomaweg


----------



## Zep2008 (31. Oktober 2011)

Frage: Was ist eine Endurotour? Was unterschedet diese von einer "normalen" Mtb-Tour, wenn ich den PTW vom Kandel runterfahre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (31. Oktober 2011)

servus, das stimmt - einen unterschied gibts nicht. mir gings darum, die kandidaten mit etwas mehr federweg anzusprechen. sprich den begriff enduro bezogen aufs rad und nicht unbedingt auf streckenschwierigkeit.


----------



## Triple F (1. November 2011)

Hört sich gut an...
mal sehen, wie lange man in den Vogesen noch fahren kann. War vor drei Wochen dort - war genial.

Die französischen Wandersleut sind einfach eine andere Kategorie. Da gab's -ohne Übertreibung-...

* auf dem Weg zum Gipfel einen Schluck Selbstgebrannten und Anschubhilfe für 50 Meter
* Applaus bei technischen Einlagen
* LaOla-Welle an der Ferme

Nächstes Mal will ich die 4-See-Tour in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## DHSean (1. November 2011)

jaja die franzosen - sind einfach ein radvolk! 
4-see-tour sagt mir zwar nichts, aber würde mich überraschen lassen.


----------



## Tobiwan (3. November 2011)

gut, ich meld mich mal und zeige Interesse  
Bin dieses Wochende schon verplant, aber wenn was fürs darauffolgende WoEnde (=12./13.11) gehen würde, bin ich dabei. Auto ist vorhanden.
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (10. November 2011)

wir sind öfter in den Vogesen unterwegs (Selestatt, Barr/Obernai, Saverne), wären aber auch gerne mal für neue trails mit neuen leuten angemeldet. Dieses WE sind wir allerdings schon für hornberg-tour verplant. aber bis zum saisonabschluss am 31.12 kommen ja noch ein paar wochenenden


----------



## DHSean (11. November 2011)

Das hört sich klasse an,da wäre ich sicher auch mal dabei.


----------



## max789 (12. November 2011)

ich wäre auch in zukunft bei einer ausfahrt dabei.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (15. November 2011)

wenn die Vorhersage stimmt wird das wetter am WE bombastisch. Da könnte man mal wieder eine Runde in den Vogesen ins Auge fassen.

Ich vermute mal das wir zu viert wären. Wer hat noch Zeit und Lust?

Tourdauer ca. 5-6 Stunden, 1,5 bis 2 hkm


----------



## DHSean (17. November 2011)

Wäre sofort dabei, bin aber gesundheitlich noch zu angeschlagen. Nächstes mal auf jeden fall. Wünsche viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (22. November 2011)

letztes WE war dann kurzfristig doch Kandel und Schauinsland angesagt.

für's kommende WE gibt es mal so einen groben Plan Richtung Vogesen. Wenns nicht dauer-regnet könnt mer mal wieder an den odilienberg oder zur haute koenigsbourg. Wär da jemand mit am Start?


----------



## DHSean (22. November 2011)

diesmal wieder fit - samstag wäre ich dabei. grüße


----------



## Tobiwan (22. November 2011)

Würde gerne mit - aber ohne Gabel und Dämpfer fährt es sich so schlecht.. Viel Spaß bei den French men


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (23. November 2011)

DHSean schrieb:


> diesmal wieder fit - samstag wäre ich dabei. grüße



samstag ist nicht gut, da muss ich arbeiten



Tobiwan schrieb:


> Würde gerne mit - aber ohne Gabel und Dämpfer fährt es sich so schlecht.. Viel Spaß bei den French men



jo, so isses - der trend geht eindeutig zum zweitrad


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (26. November 2011)

Kommt jetzt morgen jemand mit in die Vogesen? Start ist ca. 10:15 in Châtenois bei Sélestat.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (5. Januar 2012)

Morgen fahren wir voraussichtlich nach Saverne, Start mit dem Auto in Appenweier ca. 10:00 Uhr. Will jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (5. Januar 2012)

Bike wieder fit - dafür häng ich in den Seilen.
Danke für´s Angebot - beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei!


----------



## DHSean (7. Januar 2012)

Leider zu spät gelesen. Bin leider noch angeschlagen. Im frühjahr sollte es dann aber endlich mal klappen!


----------



## raurice (19. Januar 2012)

saverne? wo fahrt ihr da?
und vogesen?
hat jemand tourenbeschreibungen?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (19. Januar 2012)

raurice schrieb:


> saverne? wo fahrt ihr da?
> und vogesen?
> hat jemand tourenbeschreibungen?



im Wald 

einfach mal mit kommen, dann kannst Du's live sehen wo wir fahren


----------



## CYCLE-DELIGHT (26. Januar 2012)

Hi Sean,

keine Ahnung ob du dich noch an mich erinnerst! Bin meistens mit dem PhilipScherzinger unterwegs. Wir sind im Sommer mal in Lac Blanc zusammen geshredded (Giant Glory) aber wenn du bock hast mal ne tour zu fahren hier bei uns in der gegend geb bescheid ich bin gern dabei! 

Gruß Robert


----------



## DHSean (26. Januar 2012)

servus, klar immer - leider bin ich momentan noch von ner verletzung angeschlagen und hoffe bis zu frühjahr wieder aufm rad zu hocken. also bis dahin!


----------



## CYCLE-DELIGHT (27. Januar 2012)

Ahoi,

ja dann kannst du mal bescheid geben wenn du bock hast! Auch gern erst mal kleine Runde.

Ride On


----------



## jan84 (18. Februar 2012)

Gesuch eines Auswertigen :
Kurzfristig, aber vielleicht guckt ja noch jemand rein und hat heute Bock zu fahren. Heute kurz nach Mittag (13 Uhr?) jemand Lust zu fahren?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted 237501 (8. April 2012)

Für Enduro Touren in um Freiburg,Wäre ich zu haben

Wann gehts loss


----------



## nicmen (14. April 2012)

me too


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (15. April 2012)

Also dann, nächstes Wochenende bsp. Samstag?


----------



## Grosser1609 (17. April 2012)

oh, "catwiesel39" nennt sich jetzt "englojag"...


----------



## Tobiwan (17. April 2012)

Danke für die Info - ich fahr trotzdem am We..


----------



## DHSean (29. Mai 2012)

servus, am wochenende jemand unterwegs? wäre mal gespannt auf die vogesen - ansonsten auch immer gerne schwarzwald-trails.


----------



## Tobiwan (29. Mai 2012)

Servus, ich bin leider raus, da ich das Trail-Paradies Freiburg verlasse. Im Freiburger Verein sind aber einige drin, die sich in den Vogesen auskennen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch auf den Enduro Rennen. Ride on - Tobi


----------



## DHSean (4. Juni 2012)

dann mal viel spaß - wo auch immer es dich hinverschlägt! ist kommenden donnerstag und/oder freitag jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Scherzl (20. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,
wohne seit naja nem knappen Jahr in Kirchzarten und würde auch mal ein paar Leute suchen, die Lust haben technisch anspruchsvollere Touren zu fahren. (Und am besten welche aus der Gegend kennen)
Kenn natürlich die Borderline, sonst halt normale Trails in der Gegend (Kandler-Höhenweg, Kypfelsen runter, hinter Kirchzarten ein bisschen was, Roteck-runter,...)
Aber so richtig technische schwere Stellen habe ich noch nicht viele gefunden, noch dazu habe ich bisher kaum Biker kennen gelernt hier...

Falls jemand Lust hat (soweit Möglich auch mal im Winter je nach Schneelage) die ein oder andere Tour zu fahren oder auch mal nach Todtnau aufzubrechen (geht noch wunderbar) gebt doch bescheid! Von den Vogesen habe ich auch nur gutes gehört!

Grüße Scherzl


----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2013)

Moin moin!

Ich bin am Montag Nachmittag / Dienstag / Mittwoch Morgen in Löffingen einquartiert. Das Enduro habe ich dabei und würde gerne den ein oder anderen Singletrail kennen lernen. Hat evtl. jemand passend Zeit und würde mir den ein oder anderen Weg zeigen? 

Vielen lieben Dank und liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## Zep2008 (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo Nordlicht,

Spikes montiert?

Bringe lieber die Ski mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2013)

Moin.

Nein, aber Muddy Marry mit Fat Albert schaffts auch ganz gut 
Wieviel Schnee habt ihr denn Momentan bei euch liegen? Ich hatte hier bei 15cm noch recht viel Spaß 
Ski / Snowboard besitze ich leider nicht.

LG Jens


----------



## Zep2008 (24. Januar 2013)

Feldgerg 60-110cm
Freiburg 0cm

am Wochenende soll es schneien.


----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2013)

Dann habe ich in Freiburg ja evtl. Glück .... 
Löffingen ist ja nicht weit vom Feldberg entfernt. Uff da könnte es evtl mitm Rad schwierig werden.


----------



## evehi85 (10. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche mal die Gruppe wieder zu beleben. Ich lebe seit einem Jahr in Freiburg und kenne  die Standarttrails wie Canadian, Badish Moon Rising, Schönberg, Borderline. Allerdings habe ich auch mal Lust mal wieder schöne Touren zu fahren, vor allem auch in den Vogesen, die auch nicht ganz so überlaufen sind von Mountainbikern (das trifft ja auf Canadian und Borderline zu, sobald es schön ist). Ich selbst fahre noch ganz klassisch 26", bin also manche Passagen nicht ganz so fix. Wem das nicht stört, dem häng ich mich ran! Fährt hier noch jemand regelmäßig? Würd mich freuen, wenn eine Runde zusammen kommt!


----------



## orangerauch (20. Juni 2017)

Hi zusammen, habe seit längerem mal wieder ins ibc forum Freiburg geschaut. Und siehe da es gibt da einen "neuen" thread touren um Freiburg....und Vogesen.
Würde daher ganz gerne die Runde auch mal gelegentlich beleben. Mein basecamp ist in Freiburg.
cu on the trail!
... bevorzugt in den Vogesen, wo es besondes rockt...


----------



## jane_135 (7. Juli 2017)

Hello guys,

I'm on holidays from Friburg to Sasbachwalden for a week at the end of July and I'm not sure of getting my enduro bike or not. 

Really I couldn't find any track close to the places where I'll sleep and not sure if there're good trails to ride mostly for enduro or downhill... 

Also I'll stay in Alsacia (near Vosges) and I heard that there are several good trails. 

Could you help me to find any? 

Sorry by use English but I don't speak German 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arise (8. Juli 2017)

The alsace give you more trails than the black forest. Check out "Bikesport Sasbachwalden" or "mountaibike Freiburg e.v"...there are lots of enduro biker who use the trails of bouth sides of the rhine.


----------



## h-walk (10. Juli 2017)

Hello Jane,
the area offers many great opportunities for enduro riding so yes, you should bring your bike with you. The tracks in Freiburg (Borderline and Canadian Trail/Badish Moonrising) are very easy to find and beside the many people riding those tracks there are signs to show you the way. Rinding in Alsace requires someone who's guiding you as the area is huge and you could easily get lost if you go on your own...


----------

